# WoodRat



## pgfp2 (Sep 12, 2004)

Has anyone had experience with the woodRat? I am considering getting one and would appreciate any help I can get................Garth


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I havent used one but know they are held in very high regard by those who use them and others just drool over the ease with whitch joints can be made with one.
There is always a lot of good natured banter between rat owners and non rat owners on the UKworkshop forum http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/
If you do decide to buy one make sure you buy enough cutters at the same time although I presume with Woodrats inroads into the USA market the cutters will be as available in USA as in UK.
The woodrat, or its smaller brother the little rat, use HSS cutters for a much cleaner finish than with TCT cutters.
You will notice that the Woodrat takes up very little space in the workshop as it mounts to the wall at the height most comfortable for you to work at without having to bend down.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Garth, the December 2004 issue of The Woodworkers Journal has a nice article about the Woodrat, the Leigh FMT and the Legacy Ornamental Mill. I found it to be good reading, may be of help in your decision.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Ho-Hum,Another dumb qus. What the heck is a woodrat,besides the ones you get rid of with traps.
Learning Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Herb, the Woodrat is a specialized machine for making dovetails and other joints.
Click this link to learn more: http://woodrat.com/


----------



## Unisaw (Sep 25, 2004)

WOW. That sucker is expensive! $650 US. I choked when I bought my Leigh.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Herb, the Woodrat is a specialized machine for making dovetails and other joints.
> Click this link to learn more: http://woodrat.com/



Mike,Thank you much, I never seen one, And at that price I know I will never own one. Thanks again Learning Herb


----------



## pgfp2 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Leigh*



Unisaw said:


> WOW. That sucker is expensive! $650 US. I choked when I bought my Leigh.



How much did you pay for the Leigh?.....Garth


----------



## pgfp2 (Sep 12, 2004)

Dewy said:


> I havent used one but know they are held in very high regard by those who use them and others just drool over the ease with whitch joints can be made with one.
> There is always a lot of good natured banter between rat owners and non rat owners on the UKworkshop forum http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/
> If you do decide to buy one make sure you buy enough cutters at the same time although I presume with Woodrats inroads into the USA market the cutters will be as available in USA as in UK.
> The woodrat, or its smaller brother the little rat, use HSS cutters for a much cleaner finish than with TCT cutters.
> You will notice that the Woodrat takes up very little space in the workshop as it mounts to the wall at the height most comfortable for you to work at without having to bend down.




Thanks Dewy. With all the joining abilities it doesn`t look like too bad a deal.............Garth


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

wow, that is expensive.


----------

